# Any trouble parking at Disney World resorts



## magicalfrontier (Sep 30, 2011)

We travel to Disney World several times a year. We are looking to buy an Roadtrek Agile (19') or Adventurous (22'). Has anyone had experience parking a 22' Class B RV at a Disney resort? If so which one?  I have been told its up to the resort manager and security to decide wether an oversized  vehicle can park at a resort.


----------



## Triple E (Oct 1, 2011)

I do not think you have anything to worry about.  Your size is not much bigger than a crew cab pick-up.  No problem.


----------



## magicalfrontier (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Triple E

Thanks Triple E! I think your right.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 1, 2011)

OK I have started loading up the clothes, but I am putting in some winter clothes now. I heard it was getting cold.


----------

